# Are my Fish Fighting????



## surendharan (Jan 3, 2009)

I had some goldfish and Koi Together. I replaced the goldfish (donated to brother) as they grew very big... Kois were small though... I have 2 Lionhead red and white oranda's now along with 2 tetras, 2 angelfish and 2 Kois...

My KOi's are always behind the oranda's back(back fins and anus--- like dogs) and never letting the poor oranda's rest.. they have been together since a week and past tow days the chasing is pretty evident.. are they not getting together well? Shoukd i put them in different tank??? the other fish are fine BTW... Please advice


----------



## Donny417 (Jan 9, 2009)

Angelfish (anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong) are a tropical, soft water, low pH fish. Tetras are also a tropical fish. Koi are a cold water carp. I'm not 100% sure why you have these drastically different species in the same tank, but weird stuff is likely to happen.

Fix: remove tropical fish and put them in a tropical tank. Stick the carp in with fish of the same water needs; or better yet a pond.


----------



## kardon (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, mixing those guys kind of a recipe for disaster.

Also, mixing Koi and comet goldfish with more domesticated goldfish isn't a great idea, and you're probably finding out why right now. Kois and Comets are much closer to their Carp cousins than the Orandas, and thus are much more active, food competitive and mate competitive. 

I would separate them if I were you... let your Oranda get some well needed rest!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

it sounds like they are trying to breed. normally that is ok, but in your case (males wont leave the much slower female alone) it could be bad long-term. if you want to breed them, you can try putting them in their own tank (look on the internet for how to set it up) and raising any fry, but if you dont want fry, then seperate them before the oranda dies from stress


----------

